# Flex SS Flu pipe



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Been seeing a bit of 3" & 4" ,,,, best way to describe -- Flexible SS flu pipe .

It is heavy duty , has a solid end on both ends , has ASME mark . 

Just wondering if anyone is using it on water heaters , furnaces ? Were to get it and what the costs are 

Thx !


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I see it on a lot of the gas water heaters done in the last few years out here. It looks silly to me, but the new construction guys like to use it. My guess would be it is quicker and easier to install that then to carry two 45s and a short piece of flue pipe.

Maybe they were not taught about 1.414 either.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

From what I can tell it's not listed for Cat III installation, so it can't be used as flue pipe on tankless gas water heaters.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Plumbus said:


> From what I can tell it's not listed for Cat III installation, so it can't be used as flue pipe on tankless gas water heaters.


Due to the lack of gaskets and locking bands


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

If its code approved then what is the problem? Is it somehow inferior? Never seen it to speak on it, but if it saved me time, and made me more money, I would give it a go, maybe.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't see a problem with it other than it would look like crap if it had too much of a bend in it. When I was doing fireplaces, that what we would use as a vent pipe(flexible stainless steel) when we relined chimneys.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

The product has its place, as long as it's not abused and used when there Is better options using a ridged piping product I don't see a problem. But if it is used out of pure laziness, then I do have a problem.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> The product has its place, as long as it's not abused and used when there Is better options using a ridged piping product I don't see a problem. But if it is used out of pure laziness, then I do have a problem.



Its all a matter of perception. What is any different about that stuff compared to flex water lines? A real plumber hard pipes his water heaters in. :whistling2:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Indie said:


> Its all a matter of perception. What is any different about that stuff compared to flex water lines? A real plumber hard pipes his water heaters in. :whistling2:


I/we also hard pipe our wh's no flexible stuff going on here. Would I use flexible flue pipe? Helllll no I wouldn't :laughing:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the input all ! Not saying yay or nay ,,, just wondered what it was ??


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

We used it from time to time in new construction. It costs more money than regular pipe and fittings, but simplifies installation.... I don't see any problem with it other than what others have mentioned in that it looks kind of sloppy.......

Me personally, I just put in what the boss tells me to. That's the beauty of being the journeyman rather than the master....:thumbup:


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

We use it when we find an old rotted out masonry chimney. The people usually aren't willing to have the chimney rebuilt so we run that flex up the existing chimney. We hard pipe right to where it enters the wall and the final piece coming out the top.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've seen it on water heaters. Here's the rub, it is a zero clearance installation, while single-wall b vent is 6". A little ugly but works fine.


----------

